# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита мобильных устройств  >  Instagram virus?

## FenX

В общем, в инсте на телефоне андройд изменился телефон, почта, фотки, подписки, на какого то челика из африки. Поменял обратно почту и телефон - подмал этого достаточно будет, но через день опять африканский друг был в инсте. 
Тут уже напрягся, поменял пароль, поставил 2фа, и изменил обратно почту и телефон, проверил телефон дрвеб лайт - вирусов не нашел, пк тоже проверил - вирусов не нашел. Вроде все сработало и акк закрепился основательно за мной. 
Сегодня на почту пришло письмо от африканского друга с темой типо  - верни пжлст мне акк, ты хакнул мой акк =) 
Тут мне стало оч интересно как это вообще работает. Что за фигня то?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Можно копию письма от африканского друга на [email protected] ?

----------

FenX

----------


## FenX

переслал, там 2 письма было

- - - - -Добавлено - - - - -

Блин, тут нюансик такой обнаружил, заменил логин и всю инфу я походу на каком то стороннем акке, т. К. Обнаружил что мой первоначальный логин - акк цел и не изменен, смог зайти туда, тут уже вопрос как так получилось, что я попал в инсте на какой то левый африканский акк)))

----------


## olejah

Похоже на то. В письмах этого товарища ничего подозрительного не обнаружил. Так и подумал, что какая-то путаница вышла.

----------

FenX

----------


## FenX

Получается, что я угнал акк африканского друга=)

----------


## Val_Ery

> Получается, что я угнал акк африканского друга=)


*Начало положено. Так держать!* 
Теперь берегитесь, нигерийские скаммеры  :Cheesy: 

P.S. Получается, нас уже двое, случайно угнавших чьи-то акки. Правда, я в скайп "отличился", когда пытался логин вспомнить  :Sad:

----------


## kupralenka73

> *Начало положено. Так держать!* 
> Теперь берегитесь, нигерийские скаммеры 
> 
> P.S. Получается, нас уже двое, случайно угнавших чьи-то акки. Правда, я в скайп "отличился", когда пытался логин вспомнить


Ахахха, это точно)

----------

